# How to look really silly



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been working on heeling with Flip, who thinks it's fun to forge. I teach heeling by using a piece of food as a lure in my left hand, leash in the right hand. But I was finding that I really need to have the leash in the left hand right now to discourage the forging, so I needed to find a way to hold the food lure. I finally stuck it on the end of a chopstick, and held the chopstick in my mouth, the end with the food sticking out the left side of my mouth. The same idea as a heeling stick on the arm, but just in my mouth instead. 

My neighbors already think I'm kind of strange because of the things I do with my dogs, but I'm sure me walking around my front yard with a chopstick sideways in my mouth with a chunk of food stuck on the end topped it all!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

:worthless:worthless


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Jodie, do you have Janice Gunn's obedience DVDs? This is very similar to what she does! And in fact, a chopstick would be PERFECT!!!
And FYI -- if you are holding a food lure with left hand, put it against your body almost in your back pocket, not in front of your waist. Helps immensely with forging.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

did you know that FYI really stands for "For You Idiots" ?
Now none of you will ever be able to say or read that again without laughing.
I want photos !!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well FYI -- I did not know that! ha hah ha -- very nice


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and now every time you hear that, or use it, you will smirk because you know what it means! Especially when you say it to your boss at work :



K9-Design said:


> Well FYI -- I did not know that! ha hah ha -- very nice


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought FYI was for your information! lol!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> :worthless:worthless


Agreed! I would love to see it 

How do you plan on phasing the food out?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't have anyone to take a picture of me....any volunteers to get a picture of yourself taken with a chopstick in your mouth so people can see? 

As for fading food out, the amount of stick out of the side of my mouth gets shorter and shorter, and then it will be just the actual piece of food sticking in my mouth, and then the food will be totally hidden in my mouth.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

So cute! I would love to see a pic too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - okay I can so picture this and relate - my neighbors will sometimes ask questions but I suspect they just call me the crazy lady on the hill


----------

